# HELP - Brined pork belly Pop's brine, brine is slimey



## chef jay (Jun 7, 2013)

Hello,

I brined two pork bellies as per Pop's brine, followed it exactly. Brining time was 13 days. I took it out of the fridge and the brine is slimey, like snot or gelatinous liquid. The pork itself doesn't smell bad. Did I ruin it or is this what happens?


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 7, 2013)

I have seen this before and it seems that slime happens occasionally.. dont worry..

Here's the info from searching...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/117646/slime

  Craig


----------



## chef jay (Jun 7, 2013)

I appreciate the quick feedback, I suspected as much. Testing and pictures are coming!


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 7, 2013)

Looking foward to the pics.

Pops brine is awesome.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 7, 2013)

It happens. Wash it off and proceed...JJ


----------



## moneymike (Jun 12, 2013)

Looking forward to pictures!


----------



## chef jay (Jun 12, 2013)

So here they are. I had another for my first build and smoke, the pictures didn't turn out (lesson learned, don't use my blackberry for pictures). Here is the bacon after sitting out:













Bacon presmoke.jpeg



__ chef jay
__ Jun 12, 2013






I tested it with a quick fry:













Bacon test.jpeg



__ chef jay
__ Jun 12, 2013






Here's what made it to the cooked picture, it was the perfect mix:













Bacon test final.jpeg



__ chef jay
__ Jun 12, 2013






I added cheese the cold smoke, why not? It's cheddar, moz and cheese curds:













Ready for smoker.jpeg



__ chef jay
__ Jun 12, 2013






The cheese was done earlier, I don't know if that's common but it was done to the way I like it:













Cheese post smoke.jpeg



__ chef jay
__ Jun 12, 2013






The bacon:













Bacon smoked.jpeg



__ chef jay
__ Jun 12, 2013






And then sliced:













Bacon sliced.jpeg



__ chef jay
__ Jun 12, 2013






Back is sliced, middle are chunks for soup and the front is scraps for pizza. I also saved a whole chunk to try on a hot smoke to see what happens. Anyone try that after the cold smoke?

Not that this has anything to do with bacon, I also smoked this for my wife as a snack for her patience:













Brie on cherry wood.jpeg



__ chef jay
__ Jun 12, 2013






It's brie smoked on a cherry plank with a cranberry compote and parsley, thyme, savoury and garlic from the garden. There may also be nuts on there, but they aren't mine...


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 12, 2013)

How long did you cold smoke the bacon?


----------



## chef jay (Jun 12, 2013)

I did it for roughly 12 hours. Should I have gone longer? Flavour-wise it seemed to be pretty good.


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 12, 2013)

I did mine for 12 hrs too.  I am smoking more saturday and I might go longer.  12 hrs had good flavor.


----------

